# *3 Counties w/e* Saturday 23rd November - UPDATE



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I've had a number of IM's from you and seeing as none of the threads pre-sitecrash have been resurrected, just thought I'd post a note to say this is still going ahead as planned for 23rd/24th viz: meet sat afternoon circa 12/1ish, go for a top run and then a night oot in Oxford.

Did everyone get the info from my last thread about details of where to stay etc?

This morning we drove the route for the sat afternoon and it's fantastic Â ;D 
Lots of good open A and B roads as well as some fantastic scenic roads - all with overtaking opportunities aplenty!

Can everyone just reaffirm their interest.

DETAILS FOR THE WEEKEND:

Plan is to meet Saturday 23rd about 12 o' clock and take in a scenic route Â  in the afternoon then get back to Oxford in time for everyone to check in to a local hostelry for the night and meet up at the 3 Goats Head pub in the evening for some fantastic Austrian Pils Lager and evening antics. Â ;D

Details for the actual meeting place will be posted nearer the time but it will be somewhere in the Oxfordshire vicinity.

Details for the route will be emailed in advance as I am still finalising it - rest assured it will be a fantastic drive Â ;D

Hope everyone can still make it - looks like it'll be the last TT meet in this part until the New Year!

Regarding places to stay, best bet is the Holiday Inn and the Travel Lodge. Â See details here:

Holiday Inn Â 
Peartree Roundabout
OXFORD, OX2 8JD
Phone: 44-870-4009086

WWW: Â www.holiday-inn.co.uk

Click on thr "Hotel Search" tab at the top of the page then type in Oxford for details. Â Naturally - you will all need to book in advance.

This link should work as well for the hotels home page: 
http://www.sixcontinentshotels.com/h/d/hi/hd/ofduk










"The Holiday Inn Oxford is a new, purpose-built 154 bedroomed hotel situated on the north side of this historic University city. It is ideally located next to the A34 trunk road affording you easy access to both the M40 and M4 motorways.
The hotel offers a relaxing environment for either a business or leisure stay in Oxford.

We have ample complimentary parking, and are situated in an ideal location for travel in to Oxford. The city offers a priority 'Park and Ride' bus service which is located next door to the hotel.

If you are thinking of staying on a leisure basis, the hotel offers you the opportunity to not only discover the excellent shopping and history of the centre of Oxford, but also to take a day trip in to the Cotswolds and Shakespeare's birthplace of Stratford Upon Avon.

The Spirit Health club is also available to our guests, where a large gym as well as indoor heated swimming pool are available.

For the benefit of our business guests the Holiday Inn Oxford is especially proud of its purpose built meeting facilities, with dedicated Reception, Business and Stewarding team.

Our hotel family rooms may accommodate 2 adults and 2 Children. All family rooms are supplied with a double bed and a sofa bed, it is recommended that our sofa beds are suitable for children of 12 years or younger.

Our hotel staff speaks: Finnish , French , Portuguese, Spanish"


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Me me me me ;D

As previously stated Stu, I will have to peel off and miss the evening bit as I'm on call the sunday :'(

Can you give me a clue about the route ??IM me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu,

Still unsure on this one, as its my birthday weekend. Also need to find dogsitter!!

Can't think of much else I'd rather be doing, but other plans might overtake me......... 

Still - post venues for staying over / local B&B or whatever. Will probably be like Portmeirion for me........ not sure up until the last few days, then REALLY up for it big style 

(BTW, Mart gonna make "Somewhere Nicer Than Last Month?" - the sequel to next weekend's viewing!?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

ROTFLMAO... so you liked the title huh Tim? 

don't think PJ and I will be able to make it.. but if we can, we'll be there!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Pretty sure I can still make this.


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

Sadly I can't any more. Sorry all - will continue to try to make future meets.

I'm racing on the Sunday fairly nearby (Eynsham) if you guys are really bored and fancy watching a 10km road race with StunTTman hopefully fairly near the front!

Or perhaps not


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Is there a bar? ;D


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

er...

I think you can get water, or perhaps energy drinks - sounds like you lot might need it more than the runners ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Sorry that a few of you have dropped out 

Just to recap.....from memory I think the following said they were coming:

Huw
Kev Powell
Tim (JampoTT)
Andy (DXN - can't stay sat night)
Carlos
Rob & Gemma
Andyman
Vlastan
Thorney
Myself and Amanda

Quite a good gathering ;D

I'll IM the route nearer the time. Suffice to say Andy, it will leave you time to get back ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Wak + family will probably make this for the Saturday but will head home in the evening...kids an all that!!! Sounds like fun!


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Stu: I'm 50/50 at this point - will be my last weekend in the UK so not sure how much "free" time I'll be allowed..... :

Will let you kow nearer the time.

Doug


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm still on Stu.

Hope you can make it Doug, so we can say cheerio.


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

I never saw the original post... what are the details please?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Me too, Where and When please ???

Jason


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stu...it is a maybe for me!! A friend is going to the Greek army and I have to give him a good bye kiss! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to escape but it's hubs birthday which means all the family will be homing in on us :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Plan is to meet Saturday 23rd about 12 o' clock and take in a scenic route  in the afternoon then get back to Oxford in time for everyone to check in to a local hostelry for the night and meet up at the 3 Goats Head pub in the evening for some fantastic Austrian Pils Lager and evening antics. ;D

Details for the actual meeting place will be posted nearer the time but it will be somewhere in the Oxfordshire vicinity.

Details for the route will be emailed in advance as I am still finalising it - rest assured it will be a fantastic drive ;D

Hope everyone can still make it - looks like it'll be the last TT meet in this part until the New Year!

Regarding places to stay, best bet is the Holiday Inn and the Travel Lodge. See details here:

Holiday Inn 
Peartree Roundabout
OXFORD, OX2 8JD
Phone: 44-870-4009086

WWW: www.holiday-inn.co.uk

Click on thr "Hotel Search" tab at the top of the page then type in Oxford for details. Naturally - you will all need to book in advance.

This link should work as well for the hotels home page: 
http://www.sixcontinentshotels.com/h/d/hi/hd/ofduk










"The Holiday Inn Oxford is a new, purpose-built 154 bedroomed hotel situated on the north side of this historic University city. It is ideally located next to the A34 trunk road affording you easy access to both the M40 and M4 motorways.
The hotel offers a relaxing environment for either a business or leisure stay in Oxford.

We have ample complimentary parking, and are situated in an ideal location for travel in to Oxford. The city offers a priority 'Park and Ride' bus service which is located next door to the hotel.

If you are thinking of staying on a leisure basis, the hotel offers you the opportunity to not only discover the excellent shopping and history of the centre of Oxford, but also to take a day trip in to the Cotswolds and Shakespeare's birthplace of Stratford Upon Avon.

The Spirit Health club is also available to our guests, where a large gym as well as indoor heated swimming pool are available.

For the benefit of our business guests the Holiday Inn Oxford is especially proud of its purpose built meeting facilities, with dedicated Reception, Business and Stewarding team.

Our hotel family rooms may accommodate 2 adults and 2 Children. All family rooms are supplied with a double bed and a sofa bed, it is recommended that our sofa beds are suitable for children of 12 years or younger.

Our hotel staff speaks: Finnish , French , Portuguese, Spanish"


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

> Our hotel staff speaks: Finnish , French , Portuguese, Spanish


Wot about English? You can't be too sure round some parts of the country..... 

Looks like I'll be able to meet up either at the start, or to say "Hi" at the pub in the evening.

Doug


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Stu,

We'd like to come too...probably won't stay over as we live near enough to come home.

Can you let me have details nearer the time?

Thanks.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Come on Stu give us a clue about the drive can you!!

What about Watlington hill (the one seen in Bridget Jones for the lasses ) Great views of Oxon from the top too! Not that we'll see any with the clouds!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Suffice to say the drive will be an excellent combination of A and B roads.

We're driving the final route this weekend so will let everyone know afterwards. Don't particularly want to bradcast the start and end point publicly after what happened at Portmerion


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Don't particularly want to bradcast the start and end point publicly after what happened at Portmerion


Too true! 

Patients


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Latest - somewhere around 13/15 cars:

Thorney
KiwiTT
ScottM
Wak+family (sat afternoon only)
RoadsTTer Babe
Huw 
Kev & Amy 
Tim (JampoTT) (seems unlikeyl at this stage)
Andy (DXN - can't stay sat night) 
Carlos 
Rob & Gemma 
Andyman 
Vlastan 
Myself and Amanda Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stu,

I can actually now confirm, that I will not be attending this even. As I said, my Greek mate is going to join the army and I would like to see him before he departs.

I am sure you will have a good time...even without me!! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Ok, so who's staying where? I tried to get a room at the Holiday Inn on the Peartree Roundabout but they're fully booked. Anyone staying anywhere else?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

You better add Amy to the list Stu!!! 

We will prob bring the Loop if i haven't got my EBC's fitted, so watch out, we will be giving you all a run for your money!!!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Andy - try these:

Travel Lodge

















Peartree Roundabout, Woodstock Road, Oxford,
OX2 8JZ.
Telephone: 0870 191 1705 
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/booking/hotel.php?hotel_id=60

Also:
Travel Inn:
Garsington Rd - OX4 2JZ Cowley 
Telephone (01865) 779230 
Fax (01865) 775887



> You better add Amy to the list Stu!!!
> 
> We will prob bring the Loop if i haven't got my EBC's fitted, so watch out, we will be giving you all a run for your money!!! Â


See above : ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Right!

We drove the route today - about 90 odd miles all in......a veritable feast of B and A road action combined with some nice roundabouts and dual carriageway traffic light antics 

All in, including one rest stop and an Optimax station along the way it's about and a half to 3 hours driving.

I guarantee high levels of enjoyment ;D
I'll be typing up details of the route, bullet pointing the exact mileage of each turn in case anyone gets lost on the way - I'll email this out in the next 24 hours to everyone who's registered that they're coming.

The *meeting place and time * will also be emailed out to everyone. I can confirm the time however, it will be *12pm on Saturday at a pub* planning for a 12.30 depart time.

Evening entertainment in Oxford is already planned:

- An early evening meet at the 3 goats Head pub in the centre to sample Ayingerbrau Lager action before heading on to sample more Oxford pub hospitality and then on for a cuzza. 
Table booked already for 12 people, give or take. 
Those with enough energy can carry onto early hours in one of the clubs.

Regarding accomodation, we're putting up 4 people, but for those of you not booked yet, if the Travel Lodge (details above) is full, look here for some good rates:

http://www.oxfordcity.co.uk/accom/

Anyone planning on NOT coming can you let me know now as I'll need to make arrangements.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Have a good one, Stu.....

Won't be able to make it - have decided to stick closer to home for my birthday weekend.

Next time I'll be there with knobs on - I've a feeling I'll be missing a good meet here, and the chance to meet a few new faces.

Planning a "night drive" if we get a batch of cool, crisp evenings - be honoured if you (and yours) could make it....

*wave* have fun!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Stu - If it's not to late would love to join you - see my IM.

Louise


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And now I'm wavering again....... (!)

But it *does* clash with both the rugby (Springboks vs England) AND the Man U game, both of which I should be in the pub getting trollied for....

Any chance of a Sunday AM drive Stu?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

:'( We definately can't make it I'm afraid Stu. The car will be tucked up in TT hospital on Saturday due to 2 leaking back shocks which was discovered during it's service last week!

Shame cos it's very perky since its service  ;D

Maybe we'll have to try and get a Christmas Sunday lunch in soon


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

.... and before anyone (else) asks, I'm not wavering because Louise is going, its simply because my own plans for the weekend have changed (again!)

*lol*

These things are sent to try us.......


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Ok, everyone who has registered should have an *IM * with all the details, meeting points and directions on for saturday - that is:

*Thorney, KiwiTT, ScottM, Wak, DXN, Carlos, B3VES, 
Andyman, Huw, RoadsTTer Babe, Vlastan, kmpowell, T7, 55JWB*

It's a good number for the afternoon and a manageable number for the evening beers in oxford.

I'll be emailing you all this in a word doc as well on tuesday night as I haven't had time this evening - bah! it's a real bummer not having access from work!

*The plan is to meet at 12pm on Saturday at the pub location on the email* - sorry hate being secretive about the location - if I publicise it it's fairly obvious what road we'll be taking and after Portmerion I ain't takin any chances.... :

The route is about 90 miles all in and with a rest stop should take no more than 2 and a half hours. 
We should be finished by 3-4pm leaving ample time for everyone to go back and (check in at hotel where necessary) then meet in Oxford at the *Three Goats Heads pub
*
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=OX12DR&cat=pub

Tim, PJ, Mart - sorry you cannae make it - I know there will be plenty more opportunities ;D
Tim - dunno about sunday am drive......play it by ear?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Where's my IM, just in case I want to come?!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Tim,

You got an IM ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ta 

You never know. I might be there. My car might even be clean..... *swoon*

depends how much pop I consume on the Friday night and whether or not I manage to wake up I suppose....

but if you guys decide on a Sunday cruise, PLEASE drop me a text or call me - I can whiz over to Oxon in about 80 or 90 mins......


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the IM. This I'm REALLY looking forward to this ;D ;D ;D ;D

Unfortunately I won't be in a position to attend the evening session. I was very much looking forward to parking the TT up for the night and making a night of it but I have to catch up with a couple of friends who are in London for the weekend who live abroad and I rarely get to see. Never mind hey 

Vroom Vroom Blipm Blipm


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks for the IM. This I'm REALLY looking forward to this ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be in a position to attend the evening session. I was very much looking forward to parking the TT up for the night and making a night of it but I have to catch up with a couple of friends who are in London for the weekend who live abroad and I rarely get to see. Never mind hey Â
> 
> Vroom Vroom Blipm Blipm


Me too!!!! Looking froward to meeting some new faces. 

Shame you cant make the piss up evening gathering though


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope you've booked some nice weather for those of us that like to cruise around toples!!


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> I hope you've booked some nice weather for those of us that like to cruise around toples!! Â


Fingers crossed hey??

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2935&links


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I have my fingers crossed too but think my boss is gonna do the dirty on me. I've been really pressured since starting my new contract last week. There's the possibility that we're gonna have to work through this weekend. I'll be pretty pissed if we do because I'm really looking forward to it.

Stu, I'll give you a call later in the week to let you know. If I can't make the daytime drive maybe I'll be let out for the evening.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Apologies for being crap and indecisive. I'm attempting to get out of my other commitments on Saturday night to join in the evening session. It would be rude not to! I'm currently working on it so with some cunning tact and diplomacy on my part, it should be flaming Sambuca's all round 8)
Can anyone update me on the accommodation situation ie. what's available and what isn't. In an ideal world I would like to stay at the same place as everyone else or not too far away from where we are venturing out and about.

Thanks in advance brethren


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Apologies for being crap and indecisive. I'm attempting to get out of my other commitments on Saturday night to join in the evening session. It would be rude not to! I'm currently working on it so with some cunning tact and diplomacy on my part, it should be flaming Sambuca's all round 8)
> Can anyone update me on the accommodation situation ie. what's available and what isn't. In an ideal world I would like to stay at the same place as everyone else or not too far away from where we are venturing out and about.
> 
> Thanks in advance brethren Â


Huw - hope you can make it - not sure about the accomodaiton but the Travel Lodge seemed the best bet last time round as AndyMan found that Holiday inn is all booked up. Travel lodge and Holiday Inn in the same new development at the main junction off the A34 into Oxford - a short taxi or bus ride into central Oxford.

Hopefully the list I provided for other hotels will suffice if the Travel Lodge is full.

*Andyman:*


> Andyman Posted on: Today at 6:06pm
> I have my fingers crossed too but think my boss is gonna do the dirty on me. I've been really pressured since starting my new contract last week. There's the possibility that we're gonna have to work through this weekend. I'll be pretty pissed if we do because I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Stu, I'll give you a call later in the week to let you know. If I can't make the daytime drive maybe I'll be let out for the evening.


cool - I hope your boss lets you out mate - either way I hope you can make it.

Fingers crossed for the weather - it certainly seems to be clearing :


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

It gets fecking worse :'( :'( 

Driving home last night on a familiar minor single lane road, I was approaching a bend in the road and hit some mud and the TT decided to continue in a forward motion at about 50mph onto a rather rough and bumpy grass verge. The car is currently looking rather sorry for itself (not as sorry as me) and I'm waiting for a quote from Parklands Audi in Gloucester. If they can guarantee that it's mechanically safe to drive, I will attempt to limp to Saturday's meeting. No front profile photo shots though  

Life's a bitch and then you....er, marry one?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Huw:


> TT decided to continue in a forward motion at about 50mph onto a rather rough and bumpy grass verge


bah! I presume the front spoiler is damaged? Suspension ok?

It's one way of modding I suppose ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

What time are we kicking off on the Sat? I can't make the evening (school reunion belive it or not) but okk for the poottle about - hehe.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Huw:
> 
> bah! Â I presume the front spoiler is damaged? Suspension ok?
> 
> It's one way of modding I suppose Â ;D


I'm still waiting for a final quote for the repair work and a professional OK from Audi that the car is mechanically sound to drive for Saturday.

So far I know the repair work includes

New alloy
New tyre
Front spoiler
Wheel alignment and balancing etc

I'm hoping that that's the lot and I haven't fecked the suspension or anything more serious 

I drove past the scene again this morning and boy was I lucky. The road itself is muddy and covered with fallen leaves which didn't help. The road is on a straight incline and then over a slight brow it drops immediately right. To the left of the brow is a clearing with freshly planted new trees and random logs etc. My tyre marks are still very much visible and I wiped out a couple of the trees unfortunately.

At the end of the day, it was completely my fault and only I'm to blame ??? I was driving to fast and probably pretending that I was driving in the WRC! What really fecks me off the most is that I may miss Saturday. I will know later this morning if the car is mechanically sound to drive and whether or not the mechanical repairs can be carried out before Friday end of play    :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> What time are we kicking off on the Sat? I can't make the evening (school reunion belive it or not) but okk for the poottle about - hehe.


12pm meet - did you get my IM with all the details in?

Huw- what's the prognosis on the car?


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Stu,

Most likely scenario for me is to meet up with you guys at the finish of the run. Don't wait for me at the start if I'm not there 

Doug


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'm the same as Kiwi, I'll try to make the start but I'm sure I'll catch up, hehe 

Just be on the look out for a dark blue RS4 - it'll be me. ;D

Yep, got the IM - very detailed mate - hence my belief I'll actually catch you up


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> 12pm meet - did you get my IM with all the details in?
> 
> Huw- what's the prognosis on the car?


Fecking bunch of arse  :'(

The TT is currently at Parklands in Gloucester awaiting the Geometry test after they fitted the new alloy and tyre and temporarily patched the spoiler back together. The downside is that they can't fit me in until Monday morning. Brilliant.

I can't tell you how fecking pissed off I am that I will obviously be unable to attend tomorrow. It was almost looking to good to be true. A lie in, followed by a short drive from Cheltenham to hook up with everyone to commence what looks like an amazing day's driving and a debauched. I had also successfully re-arranged my other evening commitments to attend the evening shenanigans.

Stu - thanks for sorting this out. I hope you all have an amazing time tomorrow and I look forward to seeing the pics next week. If you happen to be nr Cheltenham (A40) pop in for a cup of tea.

Oh yes and finally, I have got a temporary drive around, but if I turned up in that tomorrow I would be laughed off the forum forever. It's shit.

Have fun kids, but watch out for those fecking leaves I'm going to drown my sorrows :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Fecking bunch of arse Â  :'(
> 
> The TT is currently at Parklands in Gloucester awaiting the Geometry test after they fitted the new alloy and tyre and temporarily patched the spoiler back together. The downside is that they can't fit me in until Monday morning. Brilliant.
> 
> ...


Minkey Â :'(


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Will we be setting off prompty?

I'd like to listen to United on the radio

See you there.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

See you all tomorrow. Fingers tightly crossed for the weather.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Evenin' all!

Well I checked local Farmer Giles and he reckons it will be quite mild tomorrow with the odd shower and even the sun might poke through mid afternoon.

bbc.co.uk also reckons cloudy with sunny intervals and the odd shower.

Really looking forward to seeing you all at 12 o clock. 
2 of you IM'd me saying the starting postcode didn't work - well I just checked again and if you key it into multimap.com it does. 
If you get lost on the way, ask a local as they all know where that pub is - we'll try to sit at the table first on the right as you come in.

Any probs tomorrow call me on the mobile: 
*07977 212922*

If we meet at 12ish then that means we should be away by 12:30 to 12:45....just in time for Rob arriving 

Thorney/Doug - if you think you can 
a) catch us up or:
b) meet us along the way
Plot where you'll be and call me and I'll make sure I look out for you - fyi, from the start point to where the optimax stop is on the directions, is about an hour and a quarter, to give you an idea.....

Regarding petrol, if you have half a tank left that's more than enough to complete the run and get back to an Optimax station close to where we finish.

Final list for attendees tomorrow:

*
Thorney
KiwiTT 
ScottM 
Wak 
DXN 
CCC (christine)
Carlos 
B3VES 
kmpowell
Andyman, 
Huw (in spirit)
RoadsTTer Babe, 
T7 
55JWB 
BigJOn: (maybe)
*

I'm sure I've missed someone out on that list....

There seems to be at least 6 of us for the evening shenanigans and student bashing.



> Will we be setting off prompty?
> 
> I'd like to listen to United on the radio
> 
> See you there.


I thought you supported City  ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> If we meet at 12ish then that means we should be away by 12:30 to 12:45....just in time for Rob arriving Â


Gemma says she'll get up early for a change


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

We just had a big shower up here but now the sun is shining ;D

See ya later!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> See you all tomorrow. Fingers tightly crossed for the weather.


DOH!

Its ten oclock and the skys are black and rainy!!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> DOH!
> 
> Its ten oclock and the skys are black and rainy!!


I know, I've just been outside washing the cacker and got caught in a deluge


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'm gonna comprimise and just wash the wheels! :'(


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Spotted!!!! ;D

cheers to the waves etc who spotted me (Ferrari red S3, RSTT's and polished mirrors) sat at the junction onto the Broughton Road Nr Banbury! while having to wait for about 15 TT's to pass

very tempted to join the convoy but alas had arangements to stick to.

had i known you lot were on my patch so to speak, i would have popped along.

let me know next time!

note to self, check events forum. :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hi Paul,

I remember now, you were on a bend looking shocked, I think I was tailending and trying to catch up but only managed to lift my fingers by the time I crossed in front of you.

Was a good little outing today and the car was the worst it has EVER been!

Good to meet everyone new and old, I'm sure Stu had a conspiracy going to go through the dirtiest muddiest crappiest roads to get my WhiTTe! all mucky! :'(

Just given her a jetwash to make her feel loved and a full bath tomorrow to get the crap out of her toenails!  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hope you had a good time. I'm at home, mashed out of my head.

Sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I had some fun see for yourself:-

http://www.wak-tt.com/3cnov2002/3cnov2002.htm

Who is that blurr, faster than a speeding bullet? ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Spotted!!!! Â ;D
> 
> cheers to the waves etc who spotted me (Ferrari red S3, RSTT's and polished mirrors) sat at the junction onto the Broughton Road Nr Banbury! while having to wait for about 15 TT's to pass
> 
> ...


I spotted you paul too. Fantastic

Thanks to Stu for organising the day and drive. Great to meet a lot of names to faces at long last.

For the gang who went to the three goats head hope the hangovers are ok!
As you can guess from the post time the first thing I did at work is check the forum!!

Speak soon. 
Must go do some work.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks Stu for a great day - and some wonderful roads! I'll definitely be going back to some of them. ;D ;D Good to meet some 'names' too.

At one point, when we were stopped at some traffic lights, there was a man standing at the side of the road with his son. The little lad asked how come there were so many TTs all together, and the Dad replied that it must be a rally of some sort. As I parked up last night and the garage lights showed the full extent of three counties' worth of cack on the car, I thought '"Rally" is right!'

Now if the rain would only ease off a little I could get the bucket'n'sponge out and remind myself of the colour of the car. I'm sure I didn't order 'Mud and grunge with a black interior, please.' :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Everyones car was coloured mud and grunge by the end of it ! I've got alloys like shoa khan.

Hats off (or on) to the TTR drivers who had the rag down for most of the drive anyway.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Evidence: - ;D ;D

This is not driving, this is when the roadsters had to stop, block the whole road and perform synchronised conversion to coupes! ;D Blocking the road and building up a queue in the rear view mirror was very funny watching the roofs all come up and cover together!....LOL!  ;D


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks to Stu for organising such a brilliant day. Great roads, great directions and great weather - well some of it! ;D

Wak - the pictures are fantastic! Whose are all those smart cars? Oh yeah! One of them was mine!!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

> Evidence: - Â ;D ;D
> 
> this is when the roadsters had to stop, block the whole road and perform synchronised conversion to coupes! Â ;D


Too right too!! It wasn't just raining but hailstoning as well!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like you all had an awesome time. Anyone gonna do a write up with all those interesting little things that sometimes occur when many TT's go out playing ;D  Any good hoon stories?

Wish i could have made it, but work/travel commitments excluded me from this one


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like you all had an awesome time. Anyone gonna do a write up with all those interesting little things that sometimes occur when many TT's go out playing ;D  Any good hoon stories?
> 
> Wish i could have made it, but work/travel commitments excluded me from this one


It was indeed a great drive. We were lucky with the weather in that we only had one major shower the whole day. 
It was great to see some new faces as well as some of the regulars.

Story of the day had to go to Thorney, who phoned me about half an hour into the drive.conversaion goes like this.

Thorney: "Whereabouts are you? I'm at the hotel"
me: "We're about half an hour away - I'll meet you near Wallingford"

30 minutes later on the Wallingford road we see a Blue RS4 hooning by the other way, give him a flash, pull over to the side of the road at the next roundabout, I'm just about to get out of the car when I see an STI Subaru go hooning by as we pulled over - heard him for the next mile as he went through the gears - awesome sound. I walk over to Rob's car and the look on his face  
"I wanted to play with him..." ;D
350bhp MTM power vs STi would have been interesting 
In the 30 seconds it took for this to happen Thorney had managed to power down to the Wallingford roundabout (2 miles the other way) and then hoon up to where we were....good work! Kev said "fackin' ell! he's here...game on Ramon!"

So off we went for the last 30 minutes of the drive.

Other points of the day:

- Stopping for a sarnie at that Esso garage and seeing that local in his metro dropping the clutch at 6,000 revs and wheel spinning in the wet the whole way up the road..............then coming back the other way and doing it again ;D ;D

- Wak's gadgets incl. PS2, TV, *FMCH's*
- Finishing the day and seeing every car covered in 3 layers of mud, leaf mush and various other foilage from the Oxfordshire countryside ;D

And as for the evening....well....a few beers were certainly consumed and the men were sorted from the boys....I think this picture says it all....










;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like you had fun.

Kev looks dead in that picture & why's he cuddling a cushion  ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> And as for the evening....well....a few beers were certainly consumed and the men were sorted from the boys


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who ran out of puff before the end of the night, although to be fair I was the first fly to drop. I'm sure it was the curry that gave me the headache 

Cheers Stu (and Amanda) for organising such an enjoyable day. Although the weather was less than kind to us (although it could have been much worse), I was actually glad to have a hoon on wet mushy roads for a change. After all, what's the point of having Quattro. It definitely upped the concentration and adrenalin levels a notch or 5.

Kev, sorry I pebbledashed the front of your car at that crossroads. I thought that traction control was supposed to stop that kind of behaviour, even if you dump the clutch at 5000 rpm 

Cheers everyone for a great day.

Rob (and Gemma, 'map reader')


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hmm wonder how many times we can get the word "hoon" onto this page? 

Top hoon for me was Mr KMP waving at the bacon. Some of us have to drive those parts every day! ;D


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

just out of interest...
any chance of a copy of the route details ?

I couldnt make the meet due to prior parental commitments, ( got to keep an eye on the inheritence : ) but I live bang between oxford and wallingford, and wouldnt mind an idea for runs to keep me occupied before the next meet 

Did you go along the ridgeway ? 
as they say, ( or I do given the chance with a young lady ), you can see my house from here !! 
or is that... can you feel the heated seats, opps no, thats my hand my dear :O


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yes it was interesting to see from the point of me tail ending the group, all turning right round a roundabout and DXN just jumps on as A Blue Red horned Amd Logo'd RS4 SKUD missile yams it onto the roundabout between him and me and then shoots off overtaking everyone! 

Thorney in his bad boy shopping trolley. ;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Certainly before overtaking me ( I don't mind admitting that) I looked in my rear view to see thorney laughing his head of. He was so close ready to pounce it looked like he was sat in the rear seat.

His "estate" accelerated like a cat with a peeled chilli in its ar55e. LOL


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

A few interesting points.

1. Well done for Stu for finding some great roads; single track, covered in shite of all flavours and mercifully free from cars. (Although I was convinced we'd meet some Farmer palmer type round one of the bends and become the largest TT crash scene in the country) ;D

2. The Roadster boys/girls deserve congrats for roof down malarky (made me a bit misty eyed for my one, sniff, sniff).

3. The P1 driver was flashing his lights so hard I'm sure he broke the indicator off - he just sooooooo wanted to play ;D

4. Stu's "unmodded" TTC - didn't look unmodded to me matey  and I had a reasonably good view from 3 feet away ;D

5. Waks blue LED's. I now know why he's fitted them, there is no way anyone is going to break into his car - you'd need a arc welders mask to see into the bloody thing!  ;D

6. Organisation. I thought I'd have no chance meeting up and just assumed I'd meet you at the hotel so it was most fun to sit on the A4130 to be met with 10 odd TT's, lights blaring, coming the other way all flashing furiously 

7. I do miss my little red TTR, but I have taken solice in 380bhp's of 'shopping trolley' giggles 

Well done Stu and very nice to meet everyone else - fine top blurks n birds all!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I echo all the sentiments above. It was a cracking weekend with great roads, company (it was good to finally put some faces to names) and of course driving.

The evening was a bit sketchy as the photo demonstrates,and if you CLICK HERE this might be of some interest to you curry lovers. :-[ 

Cheers to you all again, especially Stu & Amanda for organising it.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Stu (and Amanda) for an excellent meet - directions were a masterpiece.

Had a top time  and enjoyed meeting everyone - defn worth getting the TT filthy for. I guess she's probably run in now too....

WAK's photos are great (and not just coz theres a few of T7 ;D) but was it really that dark and wet?

When we doing it again? Louise


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Any more photo's?

I very nearly turned up in the Astra but my hangover from Friday night would have jeopardised my driving skills 

Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Ah....thanks all....after reading your posts I believe I owe a major thanks to my darling wife (ahh....coo...) who diligently wrote down all the numbers and mlieages when we drove the route for the first time 2 weeks ago ;D


----------

